# Turkey



## ssoulrider (Jun 28, 2005)

Is there anyone currently living in Turkey near Adana? I'm looking for some new trails. I'd also like to hear from people who have lived in Turkey.


----------



## jezhkrider (Mar 22, 2006)

hello i lived in Istanbul for five years, only atrtaed riding when I came to Hong Kong. Turkey is a great place. Enjoy, iyi gunler


----------



## OguzKaganAslan (Jul 21, 2006)

i am living in istanbul now... i have friends who live in adana... i can help you...

[email protected]


----------



## fulham (Jul 25, 2006)

i live in Adana..
not a good place for riding


----------



## bekr (May 23, 2005)

siz de baya bi sicak bölge de, eylenmek istiyorsunuz


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, I went to Turkey and loved it. Now I'd like to go back with my bike! Can you suggest a source for trail information? Tour companies? We'd like mostly single track away from cities in the countryside. Thanks for any information!


----------

